# Yeeeehaaaaa!!!!!!!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I am finally legal!!!!!!:supz:
It took 82 official days of a maxium 90 day wait period before they had to issue or give a reason for rejection. It was actually longer than that by close to 30 days because they never bothered to call and tell me that there were problems with my aplication. Anyway it was weird walking away from the Sheriff's department knowing I could now carry. I'm really kind of stunned over the whole thing. :smt033

:smt104 I still can't believe it! :smt107


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations. Carry in good health and stay safe. :smt023


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, congratulations. Be responsible and safe out there!


So... What will you be carrying?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

USAFgsm;12771
So... What will you be carrying? :)[/QUOTE said:


> I'm set up to carry either My Ruger P345 or my Para LTC PCX745R. I'll be starting with the Para as it is slightly smaller and lighter. I have diffrent holsters for the two pistols and I like the ones for the Para better. I'll be easing in to this phase of life really slowly until I get a good grounding on what works for me and what doesn't. My wife doesn't even know I have my permit yet. That will be my first test to see if she notices it on me. I know she will but the question is, how long will it take. If I can fool her I'm home free.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

gmaske said:


> My wife doesn't even know I have my permit yet. That will be my first test to see if she notices it on me.


*Mrs. gmaske:* "Honey, is that a gun in your pants or are you just happy to see me?" :mrgreen:

Congrats and be safe.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> *Mrs. gmaske:* "Honey, is that a gun in your pants or are you just happy to see me?" :mrgreen:
> 
> Congrats and be safe.


:anim_lol: At 56 and 57 I'd dearly LOVE to hear that line.....:smt083


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Carry this IWB at 12 O'clock, and you will !!!:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

'Bout time. :mrgreen:

Congrats!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Congratulations!

Welcome to the fraternity! :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Carry this IWB at 12 O'clock, and you will !!!:smt033
> 
> View attachment 235


I DON"T THINK SO!

There was a story here awhile back about a robber that was carrying in that location. He went to wip out his tool and blew his other tool plum off! Hit that big vain that runs down the leg too, and bled out right there on the spot.

For me it's gonna be real or no deal!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrads :smt1099:smt033


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So I waited till Sunday for the big first day. The Little Lady of the house was off being Grandmaw in Denver and I was to meet her in town to do some shopping when she got back on this side of the hump. We had lunch and did our shopping and headed home. I was wearing a pair of jeans and a loose but tucked tee. I was using my Super Tuck holster and my Commander sized Para .45ACP. The jeans were way to hot so when I got home I switched over to a pair of shorts with the same holster and the tee untucked. After I went up to the range to shoot my new Rimington 1858 Sheriff's model I took my rig off for the day. She still doesn't know! I'm just gonna keep going till she figures it out to see how long it takes.
Anyway this is the first time I've worn the Crossbreed Super Tuck for more that an hour and I'm really pleased with it. I had it on for six hours today. The longer I wore it the more comfortable it got. No hot spots or pressure points to speak of. The only thing I really noticed was the weight of the pistol. I have also discovered that it takes up just a hair more space than the pistol it self so if I have just a little bit to spare in the waste band it will fit.
All in all an interesting day. I was a little worried about going out the door for the first time but once I got out and about I relaxed a bit and just kind of watched people to see if they saw anything. I never saw a reaction. I'm off to a nice start. I'll wear it to work one day this week.....maybe. Walking around with a loaded .45 in your waist band is a totally new and diffrent experience for sure.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats!!
I carry a Para LTC in an IWB myself. They carry well I think. I'ver had a few other commander length pistols and I think I like the Para best. I'd like to check out one of the LDA Paras. I've got to shoot a couple but I'd liek to wear one for a while.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Congrats!!
> I carry a Para LTC in an IWB myself. They carry well I think. I'ver had a few other commander length pistols and I think I like the Para best. I'd like to check out one of the LDA Paras. I've got to shoot a couple but I'd liek to wear one for a while.


 I've been interested in the LDA pistols also but haven't seen one up close and personal as of yet. How'd you like the trigger? Nine rounds of 230 grain HP's sure add a lot of weight to the LTC. I don't think I'm man enough to haul a full sized steel 5" 1911 around all day.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

gmaske said:


> The Little Lady of the house was off being Grandmaw in Denver and I was to meet her in town to do some shopping when she got back on this side of the hump.


Gmaske,
Where at on the Western slope are you from? I hail from Durango, but have also lived up in Rangely and Grand Junction. I have family in the Delta area. Maybe we could go shoot sometime if you are close enough or happen through. :mrgreen:

By the way, congrats on the permit! :smt1099 I haven't had mine too long and it sure felt weird to carry at first (and yes, I got it and went STRIAGHT to Walmart for the required visit! :smt023 ) but I found after a while it didn't bother me at all. It actually got to where it feels weird NOT to have it! I work at a place that so far prohibits weapons in parked and locked cars so I have to leave it at home to go to work. Hopefully Colorado will follow Oklahoma and Florida in that regard.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

mikej997 said:


> Gmaske,
> Where at on the Western slope are you from? I hail from Durango, but have also lived up in Rangely and Grand Junction. I have family in the Delta area. Maybe we could go shoot sometime if you are close enough or happen through. :mrgreen:
> 
> By the way, congrats on the permit! :smt1099 I haven't had mine too long and it sure felt weird to carry at first (and yes, I got it and went STRIAGHT to Walmart for the required visit! :smt023 ) but I found after a while it didn't bother me at all. It actually got to where it feels weird NOT to have it! I work at a place that so far prohibits weapons in parked and locked cars so I have to leave it at home to go to work. Hopefully Colorado will follow Oklahoma and Florida in that regard.


I'm up in the Basalt area near Aspin. That's a fer piece from Durango unless you own a plane that leaps large mountains in a single bound. :mrgreen: If you're ever up this way let me know and we'll get together or something. Nice to know I got some shootin neighbors here on the board.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*Update!*

Well I've been draging that 45 around for over three weeks and the wife still ain't figured it out yet! I wore it to my neice's first birtday party figuring if anybody would spot it and say something it would be my son inlaw. 20+ people in close quarters and nobody has made me yet!


----------

